# christmas moss



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

how can we attach it to our coconut cave? any ideas are welcome.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

You can use green cotton thread, Amano says it will decompose so you don't have to remove it.

I use a 4 pound test fishing line, and I remove it after about a month or so.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cotton thread works. You can also use fishing line, or any nylon threading. You will have to remove nylon as it won't decompose.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks, ive got some fishing line so i think ill give that a try. i also read on the net, i forget exactly where, that you could use staples? i thought though that they would rust and be not be good for the fishies?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I wouldn't use staples for that exact reason, but it's my preference and I'm not sure if it's a fact.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

What about rubber bands? I've always used them to attach Java ferns, and sometimes anubias. I just bought some Taiwan moss, which looks to be similar to Christmas moss. The rubber bands eventually dissolve and go away.
Has anyone had trouble with this method?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I've never tried the rubberband method, and I wouldn't due to the 2 above methods that have been tried and recommended by lots of aquatic plant keepers.

Main reason is because rubber band manufacturers add that powder that keeps the bands from dry-rotting, and I don't know if it's harmful or not.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Rubber bands will hold the plant in place, but...........fish will eat them and can cause digestive problems that may lead to death.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Rubber bands will hold the plant in place, but...........fish will eat them and can cause digestive problems that may lead to death.


ok then i definatly dont want rubber bands. what about that crafty plastic stuff with all the little squares? (hope you know what i mean) do you think that would work?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> You can use green cotton thread, Amano says it will decompose so you don't have to remove it.
> 
> I use a 4 pound test fishing line, and I remove it after about a month or so.


Your answer is right here.


----------

